# 08/21 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Becky Did Nothing Wrong



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Because the fallout from a monumental SummerSlam just wasn't enough, Paige has put together a special edition of SmackDown LIVE that has the WWE Universe buzzing with excitement. After Sunday's controversial title match, The Bludgeon Brothers will put the SmackDown Tag Team Titles on the line against The New Day in a No Disqualification Match. Plus, Jeff Hardy will finally be able to get his hands on Randy Orton when the two square off in the evening's very first match. You won't want to miss a second of the action, starting tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Becky Lynch to explain her actions at SummerSlam*​


> After months of fighting to get back into the SmackDown Women’s Championship picture, Becky Lynch came up short at SummerSlam, as Charlotte Flair dethroned Carmella by pinning Becky to claim the title for herself. The Irish Lass Kicker initially seemed to be happy for her best friend, hugging Flair, but she snapped in an instant, putting a vicious beating on The Queen.
> 
> Lynch will explain her actions tonight on SmackDown LIVE. What explanation could she have for the fiery fury she unleashed on her best friend?











*The New Day and The Bludgeon Brothers meet in No Disqualification title showdown*​


> The SummerSlam showdown between The New Day and SmackDown Tag Team Champions The Bludgeon Brothers ended in a disqualification after Rowan clobbered the challengers with his mallet, setting off a brutal beatdown. The New Day won the battle but left without the titles because of the disqualification ending.
> 
> There will be no chance of that happening when the two teams clash tonight in a No Disqualification Match for the SmackDown Tag Team Titles. Will The Bludgeon Brothers bring their mallets into battle from the get-go and pummel the challengers into submission, or can The New Day topple the monsters and claim their fifth tag team championship?











*Jeff Hardy finally goes one-on-one with Randy Orton*​


> Randy Orton has spent the past several weeks tormenting Jeff Hardy, whether it was trying to rip Hardy’s ear open with his bare hands or attacking The Charismatic Enigma and removing his trademark face-paint. Hardy was vulnerable to another attack from The Viper after losing to Shinsuke Nakamura on Sunday at SummerSlam, but Orton instead turned around and walked away, later saying he’d deal with Hardy on his terms.
> 
> SmackDown General Manager Paige took to Twitter on Monday, announcing that Hardy and Orton would square off on Tuesday night and that it would be the first match to take place on SmackDown LIVE. What will happen when this heated rivalry hits the squared circle?











*AJ Styles to give an exclusive interview*​


> Heading into SummerSlam, WWE Champion AJ Styles made a promise to his family that he would not lose his cool against Samoa Joe. The Samoan Submission Machine, however, seemed determined to goad Styles into breaking that vow. At SummerSlam, he succeeded, as Joe’s taunting of Styles’ wife and daughter led to the WWE Champion ruthlessly assaulting Joe with a steel chair.
> 
> Styles left the arena with his family, apologizing and promising that he wouldn’t lose his cool like that again, but is there any going back from this for the WWE Champion? We may get an answer to that question, as there will be an exclusive interview with AJ Styles during SmackDown LIVE.











*What’s next for Daniel Bryan and The Miz?*​


> Daniel Bryan finally got his hands on The Miz at SummerSlam, making good on his promise to punch The A-Lister in the face. However, The Miz left Brooklyn victorious after Maryse slipped her husband a foreign object, which he used to clobber Bryan.
> 
> Daniel Bryan was seething after the bout. Will he be out for payback? Find out tonight on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really looking forward to this. :mark:

Miz-Bryan was great, and I look forward to seeing the fallout from it.

AJ/Joe was a good match, and seeing AJ lose his shit. I actually feel like there's a bit more heat to this feud now, I just hope it ends with Joe winning the belt. I'm much more for this going over multiple PPV's, unlike the Naka feud.

Becky's character development should be interesting. I'm still not sure that was actually a fully fledged heel turn, will be interesting to see how it plays out. I really hope this is the thing that leads to Becky finally getting the belt again, and not just cannon fodder for Charlotte.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I get the feeling that she will not fully turn heel this month and get a match against Charlotte at the next PPV, where she might turn for good.

Hopefully, Carmella becomes Smackdown's official jobber after she loses her rematch.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Heel Becky :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I get the feeling that she will not fully turn heel this month and get a match against Charlotte at the next PPV, where she might turn for good.
> 
> Hopefully, Carmella becomes Smackdown's official jobber after she loses her rematch.


I don't think Carmella sees the Title ever again. I honestly only think they gave her it because they foolishly decided to have her win the MITB case, and having the first woman in history to fail their cash-in would have been embarrassing.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Love Heel Becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hopefully Mella is Memory from now on. :yes


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hopefully AJ and Joe will pick up after this. That match at SummerSlam was great except for the finish.

It's also hopefully the start of slowly fixing the women's division. Carmella's reign is thankfully over, but Charlotte having another title wasn't the best way to rapidly repair all the damage.

I also wonder if we'll see any signs that Aleister Black and Nikki Cross have been called up. Now that Hardy lost clean and Orton still has him on his radar, Nakamura is going to need an opponent.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe looked pissed after the match, the time for talk is over. Joe's gotta blindside AJ and beat the hell out him.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> Becky Did Nothing Wrong












:beckylol

Please don't fuck this up, WWE. Please.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Hopefully, Carmella becomes Smackdown's official jobber after she loses her rematch.


Haters gonna hate! 

Carmella is still ten times more entertaining, than Charlotte will ever be!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031584422892642304


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All Hail, Queen Becky!!! :becky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ace said:


> Joe looked pissed after the match, the time for talk is over. Joe's gotta blindside AJ and beat the hell out him.


Would love to see Joe brutalise AJ. Can't imagine he'll be laid back after last night. :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can perfectly imagine it. It's WWE. He'll probably just talk and nobody will care because he never backs up what he says.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can perfectly imagine it. It's WWE. He'll probably just talk and nobody will care because he never backs up what he says.


 Well they followed through with their cookie cutter babyface responding and showing some emotion when the heel pushed him too far.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Hopefully Mella is Memory from now on. :yes


A repressed memory.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> Well they followed through with their cookie cutter babyface responding and showing some emotion when the heel pushed him too far.


They had the golden boy beat up the filler opponent. That's perfectly in line with WWE. Even then, the attack wasn't all that serious. WWE never does anything that feels serious.

Joe needs to get serious and bloody AJ and start kneeing him in the head and giving him muscle busters on chairs like he did to Christopher Daniels so that people actually take notice.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They had the golden boy beat up the filler opponent. That's perfectly in line with WWE. Even then, the attack wasn't all that serious. WWE never does anything that feels serious.
> 
> Joe needs to get serious and bloody AJ and start kneeing him in the head and giving him muscle busters on chairs like he did to Christopher Daniels so that people actually take notice.


 That would actually be good, you could write AJ out for a couple of weeks and have Joe cut promos about AJ being finished, talk more shit about his family, not recovering in time and having to forfeit. AJ returns on the go home show and there's an all out war.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sincere said:


> A repressed memory.


A bad memory too. :trolldog


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> That would actually be good, you could write AJ out for a couple of weeks and have Joe cut promos about AJ being finished, talk more shit about his famil, not recovering in time and having to forfeit. AJ returns on the go home show and there's an all out war.


Let's just have him forfeit so that Joe can win the belt. I don't need another match before then, I'm good.

We need to see someone win the title in a unique way anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking forward to this SD, not gonna lie. Unlike RAW, where Ronda's and Roman's reigns of terror have just began, there are a lot of storyline implications after what happened in SUmmerslam, so I hope WWE don't fuck this up like they always do.

As always, looking forward to see if my girl is on tv or not this week. They have been mocking Charlotte for losing her best friend on social media, something that, strangely, Naomi responded, so maybe a Charlotte/Naomi vs IIconics? The IIconics will lose as per usual, but at least they will be on tv.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just saw a commercial for an EPIC episode of Smackdown. No mention of Bryan. :gameover


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Will Becky start off SDL or Is it Paige wants answers?


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm interested in what they are doing with Becky. The teaser for Smackdown is framing it as a heel turn, but we will see.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031721719495618560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031732996880191491
Put that in the OP if you can

I just saw the title of the thread, my boy @CJ ; not biased at all :lol

I do wonder what will they do with the tag titles match, apparently Rowan suffered an arm injury in yesterday's match and hasn't wrestled in tonight's live event in Atlantic City. Apparentlyit is a biceps injury, and those can get messy, so we may see a title change tomorrow.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Looking forward to this SD, not gonna lie. Unlike RAW, where Ronda's and Roman's reigns of terror have just began, there are a lot of storyline implications after what happened in SUmmerslam, so I hope WWE don't fuck this up like they always do.
> 
> As always, looking forward to see if my girl is on tv or not this week. They have been mocking *Charlotte for losing her best friend on social media, something that, strangely, Naomi responded, so maybe a Charlotte/Naomi vs IIconics*? The IIconics will lose as per usual, but at least they will be on tv.




LOL poor Naomi now probably taking over Becky's sidekick role to Charlotte. Naomi about to take some pins.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I do wonder what will they do with the tag titles match, apparently Rowan suffered an arm injury in yesterday's match and hasn't wrestled in tonight's live event in Atlantic City. Apparentlyit is a biceps injury, and those can get messy, so we may see a title change tomorrow.


I wonder if that was why they went with the DQ finish. Then again, they could have just gave New Day the titles right there by pinning Harper, if that were the case. Guess they didn't want to overdo it with the title changes at SummerSlam.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> LOL poor Naomi now probably taking over Becky's sidekick role to Charlotte. *Naomi about to take some pins.*


Is she? I suppose if Charlotte or Naomi have to face Carmella or Becky she might have to eat some pins, but both the Iiconics and Absolution haven't won a match since April, so I don't think she will eat that many pins.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Here for Becky, Bryan and Zelinalmas :cool2


----------



## BDurk15 (Aug 10, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Hopefully AJ and Joe will pick up after this. That match at SummerSlam was great except for the finish.
> 
> *It's also hopefully the start of slowly fixing the women's division.* Carmella's reign is thankfully over, but Charlotte having another title wasn't the best way to rapidly repair all the damage.
> 
> I also wonder if we'll see any signs that Aleister Black and Nikki Cross have been called up. Now that Hardy lost clean and Orton still has him on his radar, Nakamura is going to need an opponent.


Honestly, I thought the best way to do that was to keep Becky on the track we thought she was on, and turn Charlotte back heel. Why they had to go so against the grain is beyond me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So is Bryan so irrelevant now that he doesn't even merit a mention in the preview?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Can't wait for Miz's constant rubbing in my face that he beat Bryan, you get ready for that, it's happening for the next 10 years or so. 

I'm actually intrigued for what's Becky has to say. I wouldn't normally care, but I want to experience the cringe when she starts blaming the fans.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

RBrooks said:


> Can't wait for Miz's constant rubbing in my face that he beat Bryan, you get ready for that, it's happening for the next 10 years or so.
> 
> I'm actually intrigued for what's Becky has to say. I wouldn't normally care, but I want to *experience the cringe when she starts blaming the fans*.




I can see it now " You guys were never there for me you booed me at Summerslam and cheered for Charlotte. I deserve the title. You people are dead to me" While a loud Becky chant is heard through out the arena. Then Becky runs away from Charlotte like she hasn't handled Charlotte in a fight before. Literally trying to sabotage Becky's reactions just because they need Charlotte as the unsympathetic face like Becky never did it better in that role.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I can see it now " You guys were never there for me you booed me at Summerslam and cheered for Charlotte. I deserve the title. You people are dead to me" While a loud Becky chant is heard through out the arena. Then Becky runs away from Charlotte like she hasn't handled Charlotte in a fight before. Literally trying to sabotage Becky's reactions just because they need Charlotte as the unsympathetic face like Becky never did it better in that role.


These fuckers are so out of touch, it's embarrassing. Maybe this company indeed "will be better after Vince McMahon's death". unk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm here for Becky and how the announcers try to spin that she's a heel. Miz's gloating should be pretty good too.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They are totally going to portray Becky as the heel and it wont work because the crowd will see right through the situation. Why is WWE so blind to obvious storyline directions sometimes?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Hope Rowan is ok, him and Harper deserve a LONG title run


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Ace said:


> That would actually be good, you could write AJ out for a couple of weeks and have Joe cut promos about AJ being finished, talk more shit about his family, not recovering in time and having to forfeit. AJ returns on the go home show and there's an all out war.


Not a fan of not having AJ for a few weeks, but the reaction and the build would make it ... ehm ... phenomenal.


----------



## Zuckerhut83 (Jun 12, 2012)

They should use the Summerslam reaction for a slow Charlotte Turn, but WWE is too dumb for that. Heel Becky vs. Face Charlotte will Fail. Crowd will not cheer Charlotte over Becky.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I can see it now " You guys were never there for me you booed me at Summerslam and cheered for Charlotte. I deserve the title. You people are dead to me" While a loud Becky chant is heard through out the arena. Then Becky runs away from Charlotte like she hasn't handled Charlotte in a fight before. Literally trying to sabotage Becky's reactions just because they need Charlotte as the unsympathetic face like Becky never did it better in that role.


It won’t work.










In fact, it will fail spectacularly.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to Start Getting Ready for The (SHIELD FREE!) Blue Brand! :liquor


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> It won’t work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vince loves challenging the "it won't work" mind-set. It only fuels him to try it even more. When someone gets over as a heel that people on the internet said won't work he gloats about it in a "told you so" way. 

With Becky I think that she will either become a great heel or an even bigger face.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Becky could turn heel on God and would get God booed.

It will be both sad and hilarious watching WWE squirm to recover from their own idiocy and insanity, as they attempt the Roman experiment again with Charlotte, having learned nothing from the last four years, and proceeding to do the same thing over while expecting a different result.

If WWE doubles down, so too will fans double down, especially where Becky is concerned.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sincere said:


> Becky could turn heel on God and would get God booed.
> 
> It will be both sad and hilarious watching WWE squirm to recover from their own idiocy and insanity, as they attempt the Roman experiment again with Charlotte, having learned nothing from the last four years, and proceeding to do the same thing over while expecting a different result.
> 
> If WWE doubles down, so too will fans double down, especially where Becky is concerned.


I just really am hoping for once (well for the first time in a long time) they actually just adjust plans on the fly based on crowd reactions here.

What they really need to recognize and do here is change it up and have Charlotte come out and cut the heel promo tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It is gonna be hilarious when WWE actually manages to get Becky less over when Charlotte buries her 6 feet under. Honestly, the best thing Becky can aspire is the "Sasha deal", in which Sasha and Charlotte hot potatoed the title for a few months until Charlotte won the feud, but they were always higher on Sasha that they were on Becky, so I don't know if Becky will actually get a win. And if you think Becky will get the Daniel Bryan treatment you are in for a rude awakening. But it is gonna be fun to see it, this will be like the KO/Strowman feud, in which KO was "the heel", despite he was the one getting bullied and everything he said made sense, I can se Becky cutting promos that actually make sense, but WWE will portray her as a heel in spite of that.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> I just really am hoping for once (well for the first time in a long time) they actually just adjust plans on the fly based on crowd reactions here.
> 
> What they really need to recognize and do here is change it up and have Charlotte come out and cut the heel promo tonight.


I could see this being adjusted and salvaged in a couple of different ways off the top of my head. In one case, yes, you ultimately turn Charlotte heel (since she's effectively already there), but I'd do it gradually so it's not as jarring to the narrative. Alternatively, you immediately pull the reigns back and rather than a full blown heel turn for Becky, you have her in the role of an Austin-esque tweener, but she'd need some strong booking for this.

Problem is, I have no confidence in WWE creative.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> So is Bryan so irrelevant now that he doesn't even merit a mention in the preview?


He is mentioned in WWE.com preview


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only in for the Charlotte/Becky fallout.

Let's see how it goes. Bonus points if we get Carmella's rematch out of the way tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My boy Andrade about to get the Essa Rios treatment isn't he? :mj2


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Funny story about that picture Mordecay. Andrade wanted nothing to do with Asuka once she tagged in and won the match. He kept a pretty good distance from the ring.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

At this point I wonder if Bryan could crack a SDL Top Ten List.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Smackdown came out of Summerslam looking better, this intriguing preview proves it...

All eyes will be on the Becky situation though, what we got on Sunday didn't feel like a proper heel turn; however if that's the plan going forward then it will be one of the biggest idiotic mistakes they have ever made.

I hope New Day beat Bludgeon Brothers, those boring fucks need to drop the titles.

Looking forward to seeing what Orton does to Hardy.

Styles/Joe feud turned really good on Sunday, hopefully they continue to build this in an intense, exciting manner.

If they aren't going to portray Orton in a potential upcoming feud with Nakamura then Shinsuke needs an opponent, the midcard faces in Bryan, Hardy and Rusev all lost on Sunday and are tied up doing other things, maybe we get a call-up.

Finally I can't wait to see GOAT Miz bragging his arse off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031959002593280000
Match probably is gonna be a very short squash, probably is gonna be a mess, but at least my girl will be on TV


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Sounds like a good episode.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Even less relevant than Naomi now. The absolute state of Asuka.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dibil14 said:


> Even less relevant than Naomi now. The absolute state of Asuka.


Call up doing wonders for her, just like to every call up lol


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

To be honest, I wouldn't be shocked if Peyton won tonight, simply because she completely embarrassed Meltzer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> He is mentioned in WWE.com preview


He's relevant again :fuckyeah


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reil said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't be shocked if Peyton won tonight, simply because she completely embarrassed Meltzer.


Genuinely curious to see the reaction she may get (or not get). Brooklyn is a smark crowd, so they may very well turn on her and chant some nasty stuff. And I may be reading to much into it, but is the first time since their call up that someone challenges specifically one of them and not both, which is interesting. But, as always, the most likely result is that people won't care about the match and Naomi will squash her.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> Jeff Hardy will finally be able to get his hands on Randy Orton


I just hope it won't be Randy the one who'll get his hands on Jeff, if you know what I mean.



> What explanation could she have for the fiery fury she unleashed on her best friend?


It was the right thing to do.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Can't wait to hear the pop Becky gets


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

After the excellent finish to Joe v AJ and a really good match to boot, I’m looking forward to how this feud progresses.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope Miz flat out refuses to wrestle Bryan again because he has nothing left to prove.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AJ will hold the championship at least until RR, so 434 will be broken.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I hope Miz flst out refuses to wrestle Bryan again because he has nothing left to prove.


He will, but I think they'll meet again inside Hell in a Cell. Smackdown actually has three matches worthy of being inside the cell (Joe/AJ, Bryan/Miz, Charlotte/Becky).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rumor going out that Bryan has re-signed. While it seems certain that he will. I'll wait for a more reliable source to confirm it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sign me up for New Day vs. Bludgeon Brothers with no rules after that match on Sunday. 

And the AJ segment? Depends on what they do with it, they could add even more fire to this or cool it down.

Orton vs. Hardy intrigues me after all they've done with Orton but I don't expect a clean finish.

And Becky.......I can't wait to see how they spin this shit.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Since WWE loves promos that include video packages lately, for her promo, Becky should put together a video package of such memories as these...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bludgeons will drop the titles, because Rowan needs surgery. He got injured Sunday, and has a bicep tear. So what that means now for Luke Harper, god knows...

But I really don't want The New Day getting the Tag Titles. I want The Bar, but it won't happen.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hopefully it means the abandonment of the Bludgeon Brothers gimmick and a big singles push for Harper. 

But it won't.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Hopefully it means the abandonment of the Bludgeon Brothers gimmick and a big singles push for Harper.
> 
> But it won't.


Evidently the hammers were Vince's idea...


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn, that sucks for Rowan

Hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Who would have thought a women's feud would have you so hyped for SD, Hoping for Becky to be more vicious with a good promo to round it off, Looking forward to AJ & Joe, SD looks good tonight


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Doesn't look good for Rowan. This is the second time now he has been laid off with that bicep and reports are saying he'll be out for six months. I think Rowan's a decent talent but Harper really should not have to keep waiting around sitting on the sides.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Hopefully it means the abandonment of the Bludgeon Brothers gimmick and a big singles push for Harper.
> 
> But it won't.




Bring them to RAW to fuck up the shield with Braun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think it's going to be a sit down interview for AJ, probably taped earlier.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Bring them to RAW to fuck up the shield with Braun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.....You know what, why not.

They aren't going to push Harper as top singles guy on SD, espescially if SD gets someone like Aleister or Mysterio soon.

And if you're going for another Shield reunion on Raw, might as well pull the Wyatts together and give some good Wyatts vs. Shield action.

Plus, HIAC is coming soon right? Shield vs. Wyatts inside HIAC? Fuck I'll take it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Has the card been leaked and if so, is this worth watching?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Has the card been leaked and if so, is this worth watching?


The guy who leaks the card (Sean Ross Sapp) only leaks it a few minutes before the show begins, or soon after it begins. And I dunno if he'll do it tonight because he's apparently traveling.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> .....You know what, why not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would be great considering how much Harper and Rowan have at least been built up strength wide since their last beef. Shield comes out. Talks shit about Braun and how he can’t take down all the hounds, Braun snaps his fingers and Harper and Rowan (if he’s hurt just use Bray since he’s broken at this point) show up. Huge brawl to get a feud going. Could allow Harper to get into an IC feud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ guaranteed to break the 300 day mark.

With Evolution and SS, that's another 60-70 days.

If he wins at HIAC his defences will be against Joe on the Supershow and SD 1000.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn, Rowan's injured again? That guy is an injury magnet. I feel bad for Harper, he keeps getting screwed around cos of that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Damn, Rowan's injured again? That guy is an injury magnet. I feel bad for Harper, he keeps getting screwed around cos of that.


 They could write BBs off here, trade Harper for Roode. and reunite Braun, Bray and Harper.


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

Becky could become that 'heel' who sucks at everything apart from wrestling and keeps on losinh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, I hope Becky cuts the same promo she did in her latest interview tonight, but probably she won't because that would make her an uber babyface


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking forward to Becky, the top face of Smackdown and the continuance of AJ/Joe. Want Miz to tell Bryan to get lost because he is unworthy of him. I need Bryan to become one angry mofo. :bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Bring them to RAW to fuck up the shield with Braun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trade them for Owens and Zayn, everyone wins


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz and Maryse opening.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032053249925361665


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tag titles main eventing.

For card spoilers

https://twitter.com/SeanRossSapp


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brie Bella? Fuuuuuuck the Bella Twins are starting to show up way too much all over again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Brie Bella? Fuuuuuuck the Bella Twins are starting to show up way too much all over again.


 Mixed tag at HIAC probably.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Fucking Bella twins  wish those two would fuck off


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright in just for the Charlotte/Becky fallout. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe Becky will gain some allies tonight...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd should be hyped tonight. Hoping the show delivers.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, I just have this bad feeling they're going to ruin Becky based on how WWE traditionally books heels...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Starting off hot with GOAT Miz and GOAT Maryse.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Maryse got extensions, her hair was much shorter at Summerslam :lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

The Miz. He's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Crowd should be hyped tonight. Hoping the show delivers.


 Probably burnt out, 4th night in the same arena I think.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't Paige say that the Orton/Hardy would kick off the show?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

After everything, Miz won the match with a punch to the face.

What cruel irony.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please keep their wives away from the ring.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Miz and Maryse :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Didn't Paige say that the Orton/Hardy would kick off the show?


 Think Jeff had some travel issues. The guy who does the leaks tweeted something about it, but has deleted it since.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Does AJ Styles still have unfinished business with Samoa Joe?
- How will The Miz celebrate his victory over Daniel Bryan at the ppv?
- Did Becky Lynch officially break her friendship with Charlotte Flair?
- Will the New Day get another shot at the Smackdown Tag titles after their opponents got themselves disqualified?
- Why did't Randy Orton attack Jeff Hardy when he had the chance to after his loss in the US title match?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. 48 people in here right now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, get on with it Miz.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The A-List acting. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha I love The Miz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Ace said:


> Think Jeff had some travel issues. The guy who does the leaks tweeted something about it, but has deleted it since.


But they are in the same arena


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahaha love the miz


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lol. Never stop being a dick Miz.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This is a good way to start the show. Even now, Miz gets underrated.



TD Stinger said:


> After everything, Miz won the match with a punch to the face.
> 
> What cruel irony.


It's almost like the main roster can only tell one actual story at a time.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

No one can work a retirement speech after Mark Henry, just not possible yet


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Miz was bad enough. Maryse's worthless ass is back for good now too? Damn it....


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Miz is so f*cking good! :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Such a great douche heel hahahahaha


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

IndyTaker said:


> But they are in the same arena


It's Jeff Hardy. He can still have travel... issues...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Miz was bad enough. Maryse's worthless ass is back for good now too? Damn it....


it will be even worse once Brie gets involved.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is what I wanted. Gloating bastard Miz. :mark


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I fucking love The Miz :lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

SavoySuit said:


> It's Jeff Hardy. He can still have travel... issues...


Jeff being Jeff


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well here comes Brie and DB coming out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz going from Mizruto to One Punch Miz, he surely is watching his animes


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Regal had the most powerful punch, Miz.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> it will be even worse once Brie gets involved.


When the wives get involved its always horrible, but hell at least Brie can execute some moves, Maryse is totally worthless in there, as was proven in that mixed tag at Mania


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz spittin that truth serum. Miz owns you in every respect except in ring which people like me value pretty damn low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The girl in the red flannel is dreamy


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> When the wives get involved its always horrible, but hell at least Brie can execute some moves, Maryse is totally worthless in there, as was proven in that mixed tag at Mania


What else can you expect from a woman who had been out of wrestling for years


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I just hope this one day leads to a 6 person tag:

Bryan, Brie, and Biride vs. Miz, Maryse, and Monroe

It'll be 28 years in the making!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daniel Bella :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GET EMMMM MARYSSSEEEEEE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Maryse with the roast


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Can Maryse never talk again please?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Of course this insufferable bitch is here


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

With the Bellas appearing again, watch there be some kind of mixed tag.

And just as I typed it, it happened.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

mix tag is going to happen


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tag match playa. :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, there she is. BAH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Didnt Brie just have a baby too lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For fucks sake, the Bellas are back :fuck


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*BRIE MODE* :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Not that mixed tag garbage


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Lawd, BRIIIEEE MOOODE is back. :maury



Mordecay said:


> Miz going from Mizruto to One Punch Miz, he surely is watching his animes


Next thing you know, he'll gain 100 pounds of muscle to become All Miz and dub his KO punch the Miztroit Smash. 8*D


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can we please get Cena/Nikki Vs Bryan/Brie.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

fpalm


Brie in the ring fpalm

Maryse in the ring fpalm


Stakeless tag matches on PPV fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like we're definitely getting that Ronda vs. Nikki match at Evolution. They wouldn't bring the Bellas back and put them on TV this way without that eventuality. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

of coure Brie will pin Maryse so MIz can still say DB still has not beaten him


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great the stream audio got messed up now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A filler step to this feud at a filler PPV, whatever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Miz and Maryse faced John & Nikki, and now Daniel & Brie. They can't get away from it lol.


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crap, I was hoping they wouldnt bring the wives into it 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck this Mixed tag ahit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"My wife's gotta sweet punch doesn't she."

Also, I ain't mad. There's a big difference between Nikki Bella challenging Ronda Rousey at Evolution than Brie joining her husband in a story that makes sense.

Also, Bryan pretty much confirming he's staying. That was kind of anticlimactic after all the speculation, lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So I guess Bryan is sticking around...to be in mixed tag matches.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Great, so does this mean Maryse will do nothing like she did at WrestleMania last year?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So no Miz vs Bryan in HITC which would make sense, instead we got a mixed tag match with two useless partners? Get fucked


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Miz and Maryse faced John & Nikki, and now Daniel & Brie. They can't get away from it lol.


LOL I know right. :lol Hopefully the right team wins this time.



SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Fuck this Mixed tag ahit.


Yeah but it goes well with the story. 



TD Stinger said:


> "My wife's gotta sweet punch doesn't she."
> 
> Also, I ain't mad. There's a big difference between Nikki Bella challenging Ronda Rousey at Evolution than Brie joining her husband in a story that makes sense.
> 
> Also, Bryan pretty much confirming he's staying. That was kind of anticlimactic after all the speculation, lol.


I don't know why anyone thought he wasn't going to sign with the WWE in the first place.

Of course he was going to stay.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

Well Bryan re-signed if he's fighting in the next ppv 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at Miz selling the powerful punch of Brie Mode. :bryanlol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Orton vs. Hardy should be interesting. Hope it turns into a brawl, instead of an actual match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A fucking tag match with Bryan and Miz at the PPV.

:lmao

Horrible.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige :sodone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what your terminology is? What does that even mean in the context Miz used it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They really need to give miz a run with the wwe title


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How are people surprised, it was obviously leading to it and made sense.

HITC is a blow off match, Miz-Bryan still has a lot left.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that "Randy shook my hand" sign :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"Randy shook my hand" sign :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ace said:


> How are people surprised, it was obviously leading to it and made sense.
> 
> HITC is a blow off match, Miz-Bryan still has a lot left.


Thank you. 

Plus I don't think they'd put Bryan in a HIAC..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> They really need to give miz a run with the wwe title


That is the last thing they need to do, it was a disaster last time they did that. There are tons of guys that should get that before Miz


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

So there will be no HIAC match at Hell In A Cell? or is someone waiting for a Shane McMahon storyline to come through?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Randy shook my hand sign :HA


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why are they promoting this episode like a special edition episode?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

justincase said:


> So there will be no HIAC match at Hell In A Cell?


How did you come to that conclusion? There are still plenty of matches to announce.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Kind of bummed Brie and Maryse are involved in the next match but I don't think its going to be over for a while so we will see.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I swear Jeff only knows how to take bad, brutal bumps. The man does not know what a soft bump is.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Give Miz the WWE title, the guy deserves it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Smackdown, the show where the women leech from their partners overness: Brie/Daniel, Miz/Maryse, Lana/Rusev, Zelina/Andrade


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is the last thing they need to do, it was a disaster last time they did that. There are tons of guys that should get that before Miz


There aren't many in SDL atm to be honest.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They really need to stop saying Randy is trying to erase Jeff Hardy’s identity. He wiped off his facepaint for God’s sake


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Smackdown, the show where the women leech from their partners overness: Brie/Daniel, Miz/Maryse, Lana/Rusev, Zelina/Andrade


That isnt as bad as Raw having Reigns try to leech off everyone overness.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Honestly, they should make it a part of Randy's character where he tries to shake his opponents hand before the match.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

justincase said:


> So there will be no HIAC match at Hell In A Cell? or is someone waiting for a Shane McMahon storyline to come through?


My guess is either a RAW match or Styles/Joe will be inside HIAC.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Orton has been torturing him for a month and they start with a LOOKUP. Never change WWE.

What happened in the first segment?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Smackdown, the show where the women leech from their partners overness: Brie/Daniel, Miz/Maryse, Lana/Rusev, *Zelina/Andrade*


Er, huh?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Smackdown, the show where the women leech from their partners overness: Brie/Daniel, Miz/Maryse, Lana/Rusev, Zelina/Andrade


I'll give you Bryan/Brie and Lana/Rusev.

But Miz/Maryse? Miz's career was going nowhere fast before Maryse came back. And Zelina/Andrade? Look I love Andrade, but he's screwed without her.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

justincase said:


> There aren't many in SDL atm to be honest.


I'd give Bryan, Hardy, Cesaro, Joe, Nakamura, and even godforbid Orton or Sheamus the title over Miz


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Smackdown, the show where the women leech from their partners overness: Brie/Daniel, Miz/Maryse, Lana/Rusev, Zelina/Andrade


Almas was floundering before Zelina.

Initially, the only thing about Rusev that was over was Lana.

Maryse getting together with Miz after he won the IC title at wrestlemania helped reignite his career.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> Orton has been torturing him for a month and they start with a LOOKUP. Never change WWE.
> 
> What happened in the first segment?


Miz talks trash about beating Bryan at SS, Bryan comes out, calls him coward, Brie comes out and attacks Miz, Bryan challenges Maryse and Miz to mixed tag at HIAC


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Can we just have a camera on red flannel shirt girl? I miss her already..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my god


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, that ear pull always get me.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pulling the ear again...jeeeesus.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

GAH DAMMIT ORTON


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jeff learning from Nak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoiler: For the Card order tonight



- The Miz starts the show after his SummerSlam victory. Interrupted by Daniel Bryan and Brie Bella.

- Jeff Hardy versus Randy Orton.

- The Bar are interviewed backstage.

- Peyton Royce and Naomi match.

- Becky Lynch promo is interrupted by Charlotte.

- SummerSlam kick-off rematch. Lana and Rusev versus Zelina Vega and Andrade Almas.

- Shinsuke Nakamura selfie promo.

-AJ Style backstage interview with Renee Young.

- New Day and Bludgeon Brothers in No DQ match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God that fucking ear thing. And finally Jeff gets some payback after getting his ass kicked for a month.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Orton has been torturing him for a month and they start with a LOOKUP. Never change WWE.
> 
> What happened in the first segment?


Miz announced his retirement...in facing Daniel Bryan, Bryan came out, calls Miz a coward, Maryse ends up calling him Daniel Bella, which results in Brie coming out and punching Miz. Maryse bailed of course and Paige gave Bryan a mixed tag match involving the four at Hell in a Cell. Very good opener, IMO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Spoiler: For the Card order tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awful. This match, too, geez.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They will really put these two in a cell match at the PPV won't they?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cmon Randy get it together I didn’t want him to get you back at all. I wanted Jeff to be the tune up to start the burials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jeff about to get high again...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Randy’s gonna think twice about where he puts his hands. I’ll show myself out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

dannybosa said:


> Miz talks trash about beating Bryan at SS, Bryan comes out, calls him coward, Brie comes out and attacks Miz, Bryan challenges Maryse and Miz to mixed tag at HIAC


Wow, that's fucking terrible. I know this shit would happen so they can promote their shitty reality shows. Poor Bryan.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> God that fucking ear thing. And finally Jeff gets some payback after getting his ass kicked for a month.


Orton's sick, lol. Had to turn my head at that shit.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

god welcome back crowd fighting


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you think Becky/Charlotte going to close the show?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So fucking obvious that "table" was placed over top a bag of styrofoam peanuts..


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Awesome start to SmackDown!!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This is the best midcard feud that I've seen for a while, very well written for once, loving it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ehhh, who is the bitch screaming in the audience?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, safe to say this first half hour was probably better than all of Raw last night.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Therapy said:


> So fucking obvious that "table" was placed over top a bag of styrofoam peanuts..


Go watch ECW if you want wrestlers being stupid.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Please don't feed Naomi to these dead careers.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Naomi vs Peyton...talk about random.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Jeff was smiling because he landed perfectly and didn't fucked up his back more


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Randon Question. 
In 2019, will SmackDown be on Fox, FX or FS1


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nice to see Jeff get a big receipt back on Orton. As cool as it was to see sadistic heel Orton attack him, Jeff had to get some offense in eventually. And he did that in a big way tonight.

Jeff's dream has been to be in a HIAC match. And while I think AJ vs. Joe is more deserving, he might get his wish.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Spoiler: For the Card order tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHH thanks, looks like I can skip the rest of SD and just watch it on DVR to skip all the BS. All I really care about is the Becky , Nakamura and AJ interviews.

Its a joke they are not even wrestling


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No Joe and a 5 min segment after SS? unkout


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Nice to see Jeff get a big receipt back on Orton. As cool as it was to see sadistic heel Orton attack him, Jeff had to get some offense in eventually. And he did that in a big way tonight.
> 
> Jeff's dream has been to be in a HIAC match. And while I think AJ vs. Joe is more deserving, he might get his wish.


He's always wanted to do a Swanton Bomb off the top of the cell.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Time for Peyton to do the job again, great :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully Peyton picks up the win here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Nice to see Jeff get a big receipt back on Orton. As cool as it was to see sadistic heel Orton attack him, Jeff had to get some offense in eventually. And he did that in a big way tonight.
> 
> Jeff's dream has been to be in a HIAC match. And while I think AJ vs. Joe is more deserving, he might get his wish.


 Use to seeing AJ get screwed, a midcard SD match getting it wont surprise ne.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm really not looking forward to seeing them trying to portray Becky as the devil and that overpushed bitch as the betrayed innocent friend. At least there's no Michael Cole on SD.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Hopefully Peyton picks up the win here.


Based on the week she's had, I'd say that's a safe bet. 

Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if they booked a squash over Naomi. :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh look, a wild Bar appears.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

with the hell in cell is on september 16 does and the match with miz and Maryse and vs daniel bryan bre does that mean db has resign


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Spoiler: For the Card order tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gallows and his one day relationship with Nia Jax :lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I love the Bar's shirts


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Anderson & Gallows are just awful to listen to and watch.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Gotta love Cesaro and Sheamus


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jeff is just awesome...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Please, if you are gonna let the IIconics cut a promo at least give them something decent


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are the Uso's hurt?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Billie is so hot. Hotter without all that make up though


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Peyton wens3


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Graves with a shot at meltzer


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh... I predict lots of useless screaming and bad promos...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The IIconics are the cutest, how could anyone hate them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God damnit, every time I see Billie & Peyton with mics, I gotta change the channel.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

G&A are so cringe.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL They can't even get heat for insulting the city unkout


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Peyton needs this win desperately.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

These two need to GTFO of WWE. They're just fucking awful.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Abisial said:


> LOL They can't even get heat for insulting the city unkout


It's not their fault the writers wrote shit lines.

They did the best they could with their delivery.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That leaked card looks like there's gonna be a ton of bullshit filler in the second hour until the main event comes.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Billie is so hot. Hotter without all that make up though


Same makeup "artist" as Paige I guess.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And of course, they cut to commercial...


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

That was I Con ek


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

There gimmick is good wtf is wrong with you nerds? And Peyton desperately needs to beat this hoe Naomi.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Did Corey just take a dig at Dave Meltzer? Lol. “I don’t care what anyone says, I’ve known the Iconics since NXT and they have never looked better”


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Peyton doesn't look as light as she used to


/Dave


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"x is not iconic" just falls flat as an insult to try and get heat.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow :cry Peyton really needs to learn a thing or two from Billie when they are speaking


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol, Illconics. Give these girls better material, please. :fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Did Corey just take a dig at Dave Meltzer? Lol. “I don’t care what anyone says, I’ve known the Iconics since NXT and they have never looked better”


He certainly did


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:deanfpalm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Smackdown, the show where the women leech from their partners overness: Brie/Daniel, Miz/Maryse, Lana/Rusev, Zelina/Andrade


_*To be honest without Zelina, Andrade wouldn't be over as much as he is today.*_


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032027762981306368


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Naom's ass is more over than her tbh.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> Spoiler: For the Card order tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: For the Card order tonight



Dinner will be done when the Becky Promo Starts


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*To be honest without Zelina, Andrade wouldn't be over as much as he is today.*_


Zelina was the biggest part of what totally turned him around.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Meltzer will give this match 5 stars.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That Australian accent is so sexy


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This match fucking sucks. You have Asuka work the dark match but evidently have time for this.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice, we'll hear from Becky next according to Graves.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Iconics are just the Australian version of the Bella twins. Equally as talentless.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Peyton needs to be in NXT, she's too green.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Peyton wins :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That match was not good.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, Naomi got :buried.

One wonders if Meltzer had anything to do with this.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Peyton’s tights look freakin orange. She looks kinda ridiculous with her pale upper body :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ah, you know it's bad when you lose to one of the Iconics :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

THANK YOU MELTZER!!!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Peyton Royce is decent, Billie Kay is HORRIBLE.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well that match got sloppy. But hey, Peyton won.

So Moredcay can go to bed happy tonight, lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Wow, Naomi got :buried.
> 
> One wonders if Meltzer had anything to do with this.


How is it a burial if she lost due to a distraction?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E eating ribs. It's getting serious.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. Big E hates those ribs.. He's only licking the sauce, he ain't even trying to eat them


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Ribs in a bag?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Naomi.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a blooming miracle. :mark


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Bret Hart said:


> How is it a burial if she lost due to a distraction?


Because she just lost to one of the lowest jobbers on the show? :shrug

Not that Naomi is a big casualty.


----------



## justincase (Jul 24, 2018)

The only good thing about IIconics is their bodies. Meltzer was right that they wouldn't have been where they are today if they weren't hot. In order to be at Main Roster, you have to be hot or you get treated like Ember Moon or Asuka


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That match.

:lmao


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Buried by a girl who got in her feelings on twitter due to criticism

:duck :duck :duck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky next :mark:


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Becky Lynch has her own locker room?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Paige will interrupt and force Becky and Charlotte into therapy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I lol'd, they are not over Meltzer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032066446241615872


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Carmella no doubt will come out and ruin the segment.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I can't wait too see how they try to spin this shit, especially still being in Brooklyn.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Take notes Sasha and Bayley, THIS is how you do it! Becky’s turn was so much better and more convincing


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I lol'd, they are not over Meltzer
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032066446241615872




Meltzer made them more relevant than they ever deserve to be


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hopefully their attempt to spite Meltzer doesn't become a sustained push.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

In before WWE completely ruins Becky Lynch as a heel.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Because she just lost to one of the lowest jobbers on the show? :shrug
> 
> Not that Naomi is a big casualty.


God you’re a complete bafoon. Have you ever seen Peyton in NXT? She’s far from the “lowest jobber” people don’t think before they speak. Just pretend your opinion is conviction


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Carmella no doubt will come out and ruin the segment.


I hope not, but it would be typical of them. 

I mean yeah, Carmella's owed a rematch, but give this moment to Becky and Charlotte for now.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I think this whole story will be the start of Charlotte's career going in the Roman Reigns route. The crowd will slaughter her for a very long time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky looking yummy tonight :book


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol, they're actually making becky a heel.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Her music is not good for a heel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I expected a bigger pop for Becky :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope Becky still gets that mad love from the crowd. :becky


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I miss Becky's abs. She just doesn't show them off anymore.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Sorry Becky but SummerSlam wasn't about you


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Devatron215 said:


> God you’re a complete bafoon. Have you ever seen Peyton in NXT? She’s far from the “lowest jobber” people don’t think before they speak. Just pretend your opinion is conviction


And you're a fucking moron if you think she's anymore than that. She hasn't won a match in months (her sole victory on SD came as a result of a weasel win over Becky and Asuka in a tag match) and gets buried every time she gets on TV. Talks shit, then gets squashed. Plus NXT is unfortunately irrelevant to the main roster. Doesn't matter anyway because she was a jobber there too - a higher one than she is now, but a jobber nevertheless.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok... Heel Becky is selling me already on this promo

:bjpenn


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Raw writers must be confused as to how SD writers progressed this far into the Becky Charlotte storyline


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This company. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see how this segment goes before Carmella ruins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hard for Becky to do a heel promo when the crowd is completely on her side.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no, not ANOTHER one of these "the fans didn't support me" turns. BOO.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

WWE is so out of touch with the audience.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And here goes Becky attacking the fans when she don't need to. And here goes Becky claiming the fans cheered Charlotte's title win when they didn't at all. They booed.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Becky :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pissed off Becky. :trips8


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rewriting the narrative from the Brooklyn crowd. Because of course they are.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

No, no, no, no, no... fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Becky needs a new theme if she's really going heel imo. Her current one is too babyface.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow this company is retarded. They really made her a heel.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Man turning heel was for sure what Becky needed, I actually care about her now lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Really WWE? We're going with this? Just gonna rewrite history? The fans booed the hell out of Charlotte at Summerslam and were literally chanting Becky's name.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow, they really went there with the crowd reaction.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

:vincecry becky please you're taking this the wrong way


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are trying so hard to make Becky the bad guy, it's kinda cute

And Becky, you are not the greatest superstar of all time, not even close


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Fucking called it.

What a load of shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a terribld promo... trying to force the turn. Keep being you, WWE. I give you two minutes this week and you fucked it up. Buh bye.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh no, not ANOTHER one of these "the fans didn't support me" turns. BOO.


Especially when the fans are clearly supporting her, cheeering and chanting. :deanfpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Becky is criminally underrated. She's only held the title once, while someone like Bliss has held it 5 times.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Is Charolette yelling "Fuck This" "Fuck That"


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

arch.unleash said:


> I think this whole story will be the start of Charlotte's career going in the Roman Reigns route. The crowd will slaughter her for a very long time.


Yes, I think so too.

This stupid, shitty attempt to pad out her reigns so that she can break Trish's record off of Ronda at Mania next year is going to cost her big time in terms of actual goodwill from the fans. I know, I'm one of them!

As a result, the first Mania women's main event has a much stronger chance of getting totally shit on like Brock and Roman did.

Classic case of Vince's tunnel vision in action yet again. Or as Sun-Tzu would say, he's going to war first and then seeking victory, which always results in defeat in reality.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Man turning heel was for sure what Becky needed, I actually care about her now lol




I think we’re in the minority but me too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Becky getting cheers yet WWE trying to ruin her character.

:fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THis feud is so ass backwards.

Fans are all behind Becky because she's right.

Charlotte is a horrible babyface.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Who’s the heel here again, lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That promo sounded so forced, especially since Becky had the crowd support at Summerslam lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shouldn't be surprised with WWE revisionist history. It's what they do.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i hate you, you hate me, lets fight, fuck off wwe you ruined this before it even began


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

You can feel Becky doesn't believe the horseshit she's forced to say to protect that spoiled overpushed plastic bitch. She literally got the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

How do they continue to ruin everything organic? The fans aren’t BUYING YOUR DUMB SHIT


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh Asuka...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Kevin Dunn is having a fucking nightmare with that crowd volume slider right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And Smackdown is already better than RAW.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Asuka makes an appearance. :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha wtf a women’s brawl? This ain’t Brock and Roman guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMAO Asuka is a break up geek


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

They got Asuka apart of the brawl breakup squad 

:duck :duck :duck :duck


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm pretty sure refs can hold back 2 women wrestlers


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, I see Asuka in there. This is what she's reduced to fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This feud is so bad :lol

Becky is the face but the WWE are trying to tell you otherwise.


Charlotte is just not a good babyface whatsoeve, LOL @ those Becky chants and boos for Female Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte is the new Roman. :beckylol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What an absolute forced promo.

This bitch fight is horrendous too.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They already tried to book Becky running through the crowd to get away. 

They're literally going to make Becky a chickenshit heel. fpalm fpalm fpalm

This fucking company can kick rocks.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I think we’re in the minority but me too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I couldn't stand her corny face character.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

When you want Roman to be cheered hes booed... when you want Becky to be a heel shes cheered... 

WWE in 2018!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And of course Charlotte had to get the upper hand in this fight. Why.....?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

this is so cringey


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh hey, it’s Asuka. I thought she died or something.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fans are sick of Charlotte. Not overly surprised. 

Side note Mandy looking good as always, she may be my second favorite next to Alexa appearance wise. Zelina is real nice too....


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

These pull apart brawls are so laughable when you can't get a grip on the people you're trying to pull apart.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show has been terrible. WWE could ruin anything.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That brawl wasn't ready for Asuka.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Need a roster of women to stop these two :lmao

That's probably one of the worst brawls I've ever seen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, this beatdown/pull apart was one of the worst I've ever seen, Becky and Charlotte have no in ring chemistry whatsoever

The absolute state of Asuka :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, at least Becky's heel turn does solve the problem of SD lacking a genuine top female heel. Carmella was just not cut out for that role and the entire division suffered because of it.

We can only hope that this is eventually going to lead to Becky vs. Asuka at Mania next year for SD's title, but it's this fucking company, so that's dicey at best.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd rejection of Charlotte is epic. :mark


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well congrats WWE, you officially turned Charlotte into the Roman Reigns of the Women's division. People always made that comparison though it never really worked because Charlotte wasn't getting booed.

But not you put these 2 people in their direct opposite natural character alignments at a time where Becky was primed to win the title as a face.

Hey, Becky cut a good heel promo besides obviously changing the narrative the Brooklyn crowd on Sunday, because of course they did. And in the future, she'll be fine as a heel. But Charlotte, you screwed her bad when you didn't have to.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> The crowd rejection of Charlotte is epic. :mark


It pleases me greatly, i'm so tired of this over pushed bitch


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So not is only Becky a delusional heel, by her trying to jump over the barricade to get away they made her a coward heel


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

That was I Con EK


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Becky crushed that promo!!! :clap 

I loved her and Charlotte fighting too. I don't think I've ever seen the women break up a brawl before.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Female Roman has killed Asuka and is going to destroy the momentum Becky has gotten from her turn.

So awful, just like Roman.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I repeat - by doing this just to pad out Charlotte's number of reigns so she can break Trish's record by beating Ronda next year, they have made it far likelier that the first women's main event at Mania is going to get shit on by the crowd just like Brock and Roman did.

Classic Vince tunnel vision. This is a mistake right out of the Art of War, a book Vince so evidently hasn't read.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Asuka as a lower card brawl separator has me all :gameover


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Well, this beatdown/pull apart was one of the worst I've ever seen, Becky and Charlotte have no in ring chemistry whatsoever
> 
> The absolute state of Asuka :lol


 An entire roster for 2 women who weigh 110 pounds each :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That "brawl."

Yikes. I really feel bad for Becky.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They could easily recover this by having Charlotte attack Becky and giving a heel promo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What is with this "special edition" bullshit? It's literally the same as usual :lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank god the fans can easily see through the WWE's bullshit and they'll continue to boo Charlotte even harder, not that it'll matter to these assholes though. 

8 months ago Asuka was undefeated and the first Rumble winner and now she's breaking Charlotte's shitty brawls :lmao Oh WWE, you cancerous fucks.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Zelina Vega is more interesting than Charlotte and Becky


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jedah said:


> I repeat - by doing this just to pad out Charlotte's number of reigns so she can break Trish's record by beating Ronda next year, they have made it far likelier that the first women's main event at Mania is going to get shit on by the crowd just like Brock and Roman did.
> 
> Classic Vince tunnel vision. This is a mistake right out of the Art of War, a book Vince so evidently hasn't read.


What would they thought would happen? It seems it was crystal clear for everyone, except for this idiotic company.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Zelina wens3


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Almas. :mark

Of course, another dumb rematch because of course, but still, always good to see him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Well congrats WWE, you officially turned Charlotte into the Roman Reigns of the Women's division. People always made that comparison though it never really worked because Charlotte wasn't getting booed.
> 
> But not you put these 2 people in their direct opposite natural character alignments at a time where Becky was primed to win the title as a face.
> 
> Hey, Becky cut a good heel promo besides obviously changing the narrative the Brooklyn crowd on Sunday, because of course they did. And in the future, she'll be fine as a heel. But Charlotte, you screwed her bad when you didn't have to.


 The turn has actually made Becky a star.

Just watch Female Roman beat her over and over and kill that momentum like Roman.


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

Himiko said:


> They could easily recover this by having Charlotte attack Becky and giving a heel promo


Won't happen, wwe wants charlotte face till mania for Rousey 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Enough with this mix tag crap with Almas.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

¡El Ídolo!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RUSEV.

Tired of seeing him and Lana lose to these two though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Do not make Almas the neo Essa Rios. :cuss:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Andrade always looks as if he hasn’t a clue what anyone is saying


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> What would they thought would happen? It seems it was crystal clear for everyone, except for this idiotic company.


And here's a good time to remind yourself that the first cracks in Ronda's otherwise careful booking are starting to show now too. That segment last night was fucking garbage.

Keep doing shit like that at the expense of organic fan favorites and Ronda's reception, too, is going to wane.

And then you've got a real WrestleMania 20 and 34 scenario for the HISTORIC main event. fpalm


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Andrade always looks as if he hasn’t a clue what anyone is saying


He doesn’t speak English.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF was that Lana? :lmao


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

This is brutal.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hopefully Ardrade is worth it, because it seems like they've killed off the Rusev Day momentum having Rusev and Lana job to him and Zelina so much.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

More 50/50 booking incoming.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Time to catch up on animal kingdom and better call Saul. Fuck this shit


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jedah said:


> And here's a good time to remind yourself that the first cracks in Ronda's otherwise careful booking are starting to show now too. That segment last night was fucking garbage.



Did you see Sasha’s face during that segment? She looked so depressed and fed up lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I really liked Becky's delivery of her promo with that intensity.roud 
Of course the content was WWE bunk. If this turn only leads to her being the fall gal to Charlotte, it will be disgusting and a wasted opportunity. :sadbecky


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Did you see Sasha’s face during that segment? She looked so depressed and fed up lol


Just like Bayley.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> He doesn’t speak English.



I know but that’s not really the point, the point is you can tell by his dumb facial expression that he hasn’t a clue


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I know it's not saying much, but say what you want about Peyton, she is miles better than Zelina and Lana


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Aiden gonna turn on Rusev.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

NXT FEARS CALLUPS


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

English interfering actually helped this time. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy shit! Rusev actually won! :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome to the wheel of 50/50 booking, Almas.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Where is Carmella and when will she call for her rematch clause?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I really liked Becky's delivery of her promo with that intensity.roud
> 
> Of course the content was WWE bunk. If this turn only leads to her being the fall gal to Charlotte, it will be disgusting and a wasted opportunity. :sadbecky




I might be wrong but I really got the impression they only gave Charlotte the title to start this Becky feud and for Becky to take it from her, similar to Alexa winning the Raw women’s championship for Ronda to take from her


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, Andrade getting Essa Rios'd


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

lol Peyton isn't better than Zelina. Not even close.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm literally not understanding a thing he just said in that promo...


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't understand Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What the fuck was that? fpalm fpalm

Is Nakamura now gonna be a foreign heel? -_-


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome to the united states of Nakamerica


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"The United States of Naka-merica"

OK, that shit needs to be on a shirt.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Welcome to the wheel of 50/50 booking, Almas.


fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If New Day weren't getting their 200th title match, maybe one of them could challenge for the US Title.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoanma said:


> He doesn’t speak English.


He better start learning if he wants to keep getting pushed. Asuka is learning the hard way right now apparently.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

BRITLAND said:


> More 50/50 booking incoming.


And I was right.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Aiden successfully helps Rusev. :rusevyes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're pretty close to killing my interest in Almas already.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I think Almas is above being involved in a fucking love triangle.

Nakamerica? yeah this is gonna work out well. When will Vince leave this planet?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RU-RU AVENGES HIMSELF WITH AN ASSIST FROM BASED-EN ENGLISH :WOO

Can they have the tag titles now, please?



JC00 said:


> So not is only Becky a delusional heel, by her trying to jump over the barricade to get away they made her a coward heel


:suarez2 at them fucking her over like that. Good to know I missed that part of her segment due to helping my sister with her cat of all things.

:drose at her scoring some damn nice pops for venting her frustrations, though.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow so I was right about WWE killing the Becky thing quicker than Owens getting squashed by Strowman.

This is one of the times I really wish I was wrong.

You got your female Roman now though, so that's nice.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> He better start learning if he wants to keep getting pushed. Asuka is learning the hard way right now apparently.


I understand it’s not easy. He was really trying hard with that promo (and I’m sure he had no idea of what he was saying)


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE going full-on with a Becky heel turn.

50/50 booking with Almas. 

Why in the f*ck is this a "Special Edition" SDL again?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Evolution might be worse than ECW December to Dismember


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032075392683634688


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Trophies said:


> If New Day weren't getting their 200th title match, maybe one of them could challenge for the US Title.


That would be great. I would like to see Big E doing more singles competition, while Kingston and Woods are teaming up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats WWE. This will be the only Bryan segment that I won't watch a second time.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

AJ needs a haircut


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That Evolution ad was fucking AWFUL.

Of course Stephanie had to show her face for like a third of it. Because of fucking course. Not you know, the actual women wrestling on the show except for a few chosen ones and Sasha and Naomi for some reason.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

TNA Cross the Line


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Joe :mark what a badass.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Joe attacking people from behind. What else is new? :mj


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"I LUV U SAMOA"

KICK HIS BUTT SAMOA"

lol the little girls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who's hair is longer? :reneelel


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol the kids in the crowd.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe so vicious. :mark


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

So dark, lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe's intensity :banderas


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Really loving ima beat your ass and take your wife, kids, and title Joe. OHH WENDDYYYY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Joe is the best thing in WWE right now, period.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe is awesome


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

OK, that's what this show needed.

That was fucking great.

Put the title on Joe. PLEASE.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"OH WENDYYYYYYYYYY! DADDY'S ALL ALREADY GONE NIGHT NIGHT!"

OH and lol at that fan, "I love you Samoa."


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

"Oh Wendyyyyyyyyyyyyy!" :ha


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jedah said:


> That Evolution ad was fucking AWFUL.
> 
> Of course Stephanie had to show her face for like a third of it. Because of fucking course. Not you know, the actual women wrestling on the show except for a few chosen ones and Sasha and Naomi for some reason.


I missed that. Who were the few chosen ones?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha smackdown shits all over monday night raw, now thats how you do heelish shit


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joe's an amazing wrestler, an amazing promo, and very over. That means he'll lose, and not be champ. Vince doesn't like fat.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Why so many recaps?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Briemode is still one of the worst themes ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe is too good for this company. :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> Briemode is still one of the worst themes ever.




Briiieeee Moooodddeeee. Woh woh woh woh woh woh woh woh woh


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> I missed that. Who were the few chosen ones?


Didn't see it, but I'm guessing Ronda, Alexa, Charlotte & Steph.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brie Bella.

:lol

What a show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie "Hands of Stone" Mode. :bryanlol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> I missed that. Who were the few chosen ones?


Ronda, Charlotte, and Alexa. Who else?

At this point I really wish they would keep Kairi and Io the fuck off this show and it saddens me that they're gonna have matches there. Kairi and Io are too good for this shit.

What a way to start building!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

B+ Player


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crasp said:


> lol Peyton isn't better than Zelina. Not even close.


I suppose that she was hired as a manager because she is an incredible wrestler right?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Rowan is injured so New Day is probably winning


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032078184496263171

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032078518421614592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032078277140197376


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe is a god on the mic.

Given 2 minutes and still steals the show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What a fucking awful remix... Jesus christ who's composing this music?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Ronda, Charlotte, and Alexa. Who else?
> 
> At this point I really wish they would keep Kairi and Io the fuck off this show and it saddens me that they're gonna have matches there. Kairi and Io are too good for this shit.
> 
> What a way to start building!


And that’s it? Wow... :larry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe should've won the title at SS.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TRUTTTHHH hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yessssssssssss its r truth


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crazy ass R-Truth.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

So the summary of this episode:

- Bryan-Miz has turned into a feud about reality shows.
- Charlotte Flair is officially the new Roman Reigns and they're gonna reach the lowest levels to protect her.
- Asuka has joined the breakup squad.
- Almas, one of the best wrestlers in the company, is involved in a love triangle and is losing too.
- Nakamura is now a foreign anti-American heel.
- They follow up AJ-Joe with frankly nothing. Both of them are still fighting to even be on the show.

Add all of that to RAW last night and you've got the absolute worst booking in the history of this company. The WWE is at its darkest lowest point right now and it's only gonna get much worse.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

LoL, what. This is great. R-Truth...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

R-Truth is the black Ellsworth now?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was probably my favorite thing R Truth has ever done :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

R-Truth is awesome.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Meltzer getting buried all night :lol

And Carmella finally out of the title picture next week :yay


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Carmella has found her place, in comedy skits with R-Truth, I can live with that every week.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

arch.unleash said:


> So the summary of this episode:
> 
> - Bryan-Miz has turned into a feud about reality shows.
> - Charlotte Flair is officially the new Roman Reigns and they're gonna reach the lowest levels to protect her.
> ...


Not the worst and darkest point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

R-Truth :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"truth put her down" hahaha


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I suppose that she was hired as a manager because she is an incredible wrestler right?


She _was_ already a wrestler. I never said she was incredible - merely better than Peyton.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

someone gif that couple dancing to New Days music


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Truth is great. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Rowan needs surgery, why is he wrestling tonight?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't get why AJ and Joe are getting such little air time.

That should have been a far longer beat down.

Instead they gave AJ a 1 min promo followed by a minute long beatdown, they gave 5 mins for that awful brawl.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

After next week Carmella will be a two time SmackDown Women's Champion! Thanks to Becky of course!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

First half hour was great.

The Joe/AJ segment aside, everything since then has been trash.

This match will obviously be good though.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The WWE champion can’t even main event Smackdown let alone a PPV


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kofi sold that shit :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought Rowan was hurt?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Between that Shotgun Dropkick by Xavier and Harper throwing the chair at Kofi, I already love this match.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Harper throwing that chair looked awesome


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jedah said:


> First half hour was great.
> 
> The Joe/AJ segment aside, everything since then has been trash.
> 
> This match will obviously be good though.


 it should have been far longer, AJ beat Joe's ass with a chair and took his shot at the title away.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If Rowan needs surgery, why is he wrestling tonight?


the show must go on


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"harper trying to toss wood(s)"


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Erick Rowan is so bad, I really feel for Luke Harper.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"CARMELLA! WE COMIN' FOR YOU, N****...."*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032080923905257472
I'm comin' for WWE Twitter, for deleting the original tweet. :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best case scenario, BB lose the titles and Harper destroys Rowan after it


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Those who defend the shield not turning heel I ask you this...why isn’t Big E out there to save his boys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I know BB title reign has been underwhelming, but they have stepped up these last 2 matches


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course he kicked out


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

brilliant match, absolutely brilliant


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kick out :lol. That was dumb


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Even though New Day is getting dominated, seeing them refusing to stay down is great.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They just buried that crucifix bomb fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match overall isn't bad.. Shades of the RA era...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kicking out of that.

:lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Praying the New Day don’t win the tag titles again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow they actually won!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

As sick as I am of the New Day, the division is in a much, much better place now that the Bludgeon Brothers have dropped the titles. So I'm OK with it.

At least it wasn't dragged out to Hell in a Cell, even if injury probably played a part in it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New Day are champs again. :lol hopefully just transitional.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good match, pretty decent Smackdown overall. I would even say best Smackdown in a while


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day has been stale for over a year now. Rowan must be really hurt.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

A great match to end a TERRIBLE show. Finally this horrible title reign is over.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Smackdown is so much better than RAW.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I know Rowan's meant to be injured but thank god that title reign is over.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!! The New Day won the Smackdown Tag titles!! :WOO :WOO


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay, well, hopefully it’s just a transitional reign:.. Sanity, the Bar, the Usos, Gallows and Anderson... ANYONE else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awful show with little bits here and there sprinkled in of decent. Main roster sucks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good match. Good for New Day. Hope Rowan can recover soon,


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032085134348959744


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

What an awful decision fpalm

The main roster is seriously going to hell.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems I made the right decision in tuning out after they dropped the ball with the Charlotte/Becky segment.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Good episode, I thought.

Still shaking my head at them trying to get Becky hated, especially making her as delusional as possible about not having crowd support. I'm all for a delusional heel if done right, but this is just silly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Overall, Smackdown was less boring than RAW therefore Smackdown wins again. :woo


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Some actually classing that episode as awful :Wat?

The Miz/Bryan stuff for the most part was great, this mixed tag match business is a filler part of what looks to be a long running feud, no point rushing into another Miz vs Bryan match, especially at a B level PPV like HIAC.

The Orton/Hardy stuff was great too, finally a midcard feud that feels important and exciting, this feud has been very well written so far.

Samoa Joe cut an awesome promo, that feud is heating up nicely after a poor start.

Fun tag match to finish, titles finally off the boring Bludgeon Brothers, hopefully we get more New Day vs The Bar and New Day vs Usos, yes we've seen them go at it a lot but they always bring the best out of each other.

Worst part of the show was the Becky/Charlotte stuff, so idiotically forced and that brawl was crap.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

HOLY SHIT THIS SHOW WAS PHENOMENAL. Smackdown is the best weekly show in WWE right now, topping NXT. Deeply personal, engaging fueds, great matches and good booking. 

Becky’s explanation was amazing, felt every word she said and she said it with conviction. She’s the best female promo in wwe easily. The brawl with Charlotte was perfectly done and had me emotionally invested during it.

AJ/Joe keeps on intensifying by the week and The attack on AJ tonight was brilliant. Beautiful work by Joe with the promo aswell with a beaten down AJ at his feet. Loving it. Can’t wait for their Hell in a Cell match.

Miz/Bryan both cut really good promos, but the involvement of the women is a step down imo, once they get the mixed tag out of the way, hopefully Bryan and Miz will resolve their fued by Survivor Series and end it there maybe.

Also Jeff’s Swanton on Orton was awesome as was the main event.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032078215785984001
:beckylol

WWE even having to resort to fucking with audio levels...

...seems oddly familiar... :hmmm

Crowd literally going from booing Charlotte's offense to resounding applause when Becky's on offense.

What were they smoking when they came up with this 'heel turn'???


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Funny how Becky tried so hard to get booed, the audience wasn't falling for it and was just completely silent at the times she criticized the fans. Maybe the boos were minor, but certainly nothing major, I heard. They just booed the fact how she continues to gets the odds stacked against her and Charlotte just got a lukewarm reception when she came out.

Either way glad the fans weren't falling for this trick.


----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

WWE feuds go on too long. Three PPVs in a row of the same people fighting makes you tune out until the end. Then by the end you're ready to move on.

It makes the first match of the feud feel like nothing when two days later the same wrestlers are right back at each other and they have another match scheduled for four weeks later. Then a third match four weeks after that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just saw the highlights.

So Becky is a heel now? Interesting...

New Day are tag champs again?! These dudes are living legends and should face Jericho and two other guys at WM.

Jeff and Orton turned back the clock 10 years... Heel Orton eh?

Sucks I'm missing Joe/AJ!

Face Charlotte being treated like Reigns?! Bwahaha... Vince... silly rabbit...

And Miz... The Mizanin's are such great heels! Great promo work from them.

And Brie coming back... OK... so this is going to be similar to the Cena/Nikki vs Miz/Maryse feud?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I want to see AJ cut a promo next week only to be interrupted by Joe standing outside his house :sodone @Tyrion Lannister @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky's promo was amazing, she perfectly explained why turning on Charlotte was the right thing to do. :cool2

Zelinalmas lost.  Aiden reunited with Lana and Rusev, that's interesting.

I knew they were eventually going to announce Daniel and Brie vs. Miz and Maryse, but I thought they wouldn't do it at Hell in a Cell. I would've preferred to see Daniel vs. Miz inside HIAC.

Jeff finally got his revenge on Randy, it had to happen at some point.

Joe attacked AJ. Saw that coming.

Glad that The New Day won the titles.

Peyton with the win.

R-Truth is hilarious.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Can somebody explain to me why they kept saying it was a special edition of smackdown? What was so special/different about it? I'm lost.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

ThunderJet88 said:


> Can somebody explain to me why they kept saying it was a special edition of smackdown? What was so special/different about it? I'm lost.


Because it's not ok to say "retarded" so we have to say that :trolldog is "special"


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Because it's not ok to say "retarded" so we have to say that :trolldog is "special"


Come on lol I got excited my question was being answered.


----------



## BDurk15 (Aug 10, 2018)

Yeah, she did the week Charlotte returned too, when Renee interviewed her backstage. I remember being a little surprised then too. Oddly enough, I randomly thought, "Hun, that's kind of a heelish thing to have..." If only I'd known what it was foreshadowing.



Jedah said:


> Well, at least Becky's heel turn does solve the problem of SD lacking a genuine top female heel. Carmella was just not cut out for that role and the entire division suffered because of it.
> 
> We can only hope that this is eventually going to lead to *Becky vs. Asuka at Mania next year for SD's title*, but it's this fucking company, so that's dicey at best.


Man, switch their current roles, and that's arguably the women's match I most want to see (although with the mega-cards they run now, it probably would get 10 minutes at best). Babyface Becky vs heel (or babyface too) Asuka would be incredible. Looking back, it's a shame we never got to see a TakeOver match between these two. Talk about epic.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man this week's Smackdown was lit! That promo from Becky Lynch was fire. I was agreeing with everything she said. And she said it convincingly too. Didn't sound robotic. Makes me wonder if this whole promo was written for her to memorize or it came from the heart. That brawl she had with Charlotte was nice too. Something I wanted to see from the Sasha/Bayley feud. 

So just when we are starting to see the Bella Twins on TV again, Brie Bella makes her appearance and helps slap the hell out of The Miz and Maryse. I'm fine with a Mixed Tag Team Match because that means this feud is still going on. Speaking of going on, that short AJ Styles promo and lead into a Samoa Joe attack was fine too. This feud is getting really heated up. How about that sick Swanton Bomb onto Orton on a table in the crowd? Awesome spot and will probably be replayed time and again. Lastly, glad the New Day are Tag Team Champs again. I dont hate the Bludgeon Brothers but they are just boring as Champs. Now New Day can defend their Titles against the Bar, Sanity, or the Usos again.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Well, at least Becky's heel turn does solve the problem of SD lacking a genuine top female heel. Carmella was just not cut out for that role and the entire division suffered because of it.
> 
> We can only hope that this is eventually going to lead to Becky vs. Asuka at Mania next year for SD's title, but it's this fucking company, so that's dicey at best.


Mandy Rose will be in the SD Women's title match next year at Mania, and she'll probably win too. Her time is coming. Get Ready.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Mandy Rose will be in the SD Women's title match next year at Mania, and she'll probably win too. Her time is coming. Get Ready.


Too bad she is the least charismatic hot girl I've seen in a while.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Joe is soooo criminally good at this. Way too good.

And R-Truth striking again. :lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Too bad she is the least charismatic hot girl I've seen in a while.


The former SD champ was even less.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Wow, they really went with that tired old shit reason for Becky turning heel? Heaven forbid they actually come up with something creative for once. Shame Rowan’s injured, really didn’t want *another* New Day title reign...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> The former SD champ was even less.


Nah, say what you want about Carmella, at least she has some charisma and can cut a decent promo from time to time. Mandy is a good athlete and she is improoving on the ring, but she as bland as bland can be, which is weird, because in Tough Enough and the few times I've seen footage from her in NXT house shows she had some charisma as the "I am too good for you" kind of girl, but in SD I've seen nothing of the sort, I imagine that's why she barely gets any mic time. Even the IIconics have showed some charisma with the shitty promos they get.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well after watching the higlights I have to say the chapter looked pretty good, at least becky promo was really good and the tag team match was great.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

This match needs to be inside Hell in a Cell. The feud has warranted that. Randy is doing a terrific job as a heel and Jeff has been fantastic as well and is as popular as ever.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Anyone else think Carmella has a strong chance of winning the belt back next week?


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Sigh... I feel so bad for Becky. She did the best she could with the shit she was given and really tried to make it work, but you could tell she knew this was fucked up. Her promo wasn't the problem, the content of the promo was, I loved how she delivered it and the points she believed in were extremely clear and had no hesitation.. the crowd stuff however.. yeah, I refuse to put that on her though she was signed with an impossible task of turning the crowd against her and even though she insulted them the crowd still wanted to cheer her and ended up being like "but, but, but cheer cause Becky, but she's insulting us.. but Becky  *picks their spots to cheer*"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually watched this again last night and liked it quite a lot more. The Bryan/Brie segment was incredibly well received even though I don't like the inclusion of their spouses. Hardy/Orton was strong. Becky gave a good promo, although the WWE content was nonsense. Joe was great and the title change was a good way to close the show.



Dibil14 said:


> Anyone else think Carmella has a strong chance of winning the belt back next week?


I don't think they'll do so. The focus has now squarely shifted to Becky v Charlotte.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Nah, say what you want about Carmella, at least she has some charisma and can cut a decent promo from time to time. Mandy is a good athlete and she is improoving on the ring, but she as bland as bland can be, which is weird, because in Tough Enough and the few times I've seen footage from her in NXT house shows she had some charisma as the "I am too good for you" kind of girl, but in SD I've seen nothing of the sort, I imagine that's why she barely gets any mic time. Even the IIconics have showed some charisma with the shitty promos they get.


It won't matter anyways in the eyes of Vince and you know it... so I hope she bring that extra it factor again, maybe it's because she doesn't seem natural in her "sexy porn" character.



emerald-fire said:


> This match needs to be inside Hell in a Cell. The feud has warranted that. Randy is doing a terrific job as a heel and Jeff has been fantastic as well and is as popular as ever.


These 2 veterans are quietly having the feud of the year. Awesome. Jeff Hardy for World Champion.



Dibil14 said:


> Anyone else think Carmella has a strong chance of winning the belt back next week?


Wouldn't surprise me. But whoever will be feuding with Mella for the title will be in the background to the Lynch/Flair feud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dibil14 said:


> Anyone else think Carmella has a strong chance of winning the belt back next week?


Nah, I wouldn't even be surprised if Charlotte squashes Carmella and sends her back to Jobberville, kinda like when Ellsworth finally challenged AJ for the WWE title and AJ destroyed him.

BTW, what happened with your old account?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Fantastic Smackdown.

Holy crap, the crowd was hot for it too! Only duds were Peyton, Lana and Zelina trying to wrassle. Other than that, fabulous. Tag team main event was perfection!

9.5/10


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Nah, I wouldn't even be surprised if Charlotte squashes Carmella and sends her back to Jobberville, kinda like when Ellsworth finally challenged AJ for the WWE title and AJ destroyed him.
> 
> BTW, what happened with your old account?


We can only hope that's what happens.

Haven't been able to access it on desktop for weeks because logging in through google doesn't work anymore. I was still able to use the account via Tapatalk since the app kept me signed into it automatically, but I got sick of only being able to post on mobile and just made a new account.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> RUSEV.
> 
> Tired of seeing him and Lana lose to these two though.


Yeah they had to either end the feud between them after Summerslam, or throw a little something toward the Rusev/Lana side here.

Otherwise there would be no point to continuing with it. It's not 50/50 booking at all. Least not yet.


----------

